# Volkswagen Gol AB9



## R32engine (Apr 28, 2014)

No topics found on my car so I write here. This is my Volkswagen Gol AB9 1.6, 100% original :laugh:


----------



## Foltzwagn (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice try.


----------



## NOpassattimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

*FV-QR*

You're correct, no sections for VW Gol.


Very nice though:thumbup: I mean I don't have anything to compare it to but it looks like its decent


----------

